# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Mastranto o Mentha suaveolens

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días como todos sabéis el tema de microorganismos no me ha dejado mucho tiempo ni me dejará, pero con el móvil he ido haciendo fotos estos últimos meses.
Subo dos fotos de una planta que aprendí de un compañero fallecido y que tengo este recuerdo de el.
Bueno las fotos.





Como se puede ver no es una maceta, crece junto a una canal de recogida de agua y bastante sombria, parece que es un sitio idóneo para ella según lo frondosa que esta algunos años.
Como tengo poco tiempo pego un enlace para más información.

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&...26R8V6xEt431Vw


Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Una planta aromática muy apreciada en ciertos sitios.

Yo no tomo una sopa sin ella: la Hierbabuena.

----------


## REEGE

Yo tengo tres macetas de ella en el patio de casa, pero ahora al dar por las tardes allí todo el sol, están perdiendo muchas hojas...
Las riego un día si y otro no, pero no aguantan nada bien el horno de patio que tengo!!
Las cogí de un solar pensando que no iban a agarrar y me equivoqué.
Que olor más agradable chicos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján pero esta no se si sirve para la sopa, esta es silvestre.
Es de la misma familia pero no de la misma especie (creo ).
Esta tiene las hojas más bastas que la que echamos en las comidas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Luján pero esta no se si sirve para la sopa, esta es silvestre.
> Es de la misma familia pero no de la misma especie (creo ).
> Esta tiene las hojas más bastas que la que echamos en las comidas.
> Un saludo.


Sí que sirve. Ya te lo digo yo. De hecho, es la que se ve en la macetas por Canarias.

Y en el Pirineo, también se ve, esta u otra algo más fina, silvestre.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Seguro que tienes razón, las plantas también las domestican para que tengan mejor aspecto.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un pregunta, ¿es es la Menta, o la Hierbabuena? ¿O son lo mismo, es que no me ha quedado claro?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mi padre las puso en casa en uno de los arriate y al final creo que las ha arrancado. Había veces que ya molestaba hasta el olor.

----------


## Luján

> Un pregunta, ¿es es la Menta, o la Hierbabuena? ¿O son lo mismo, es que no me ha quedado claro?


Menta y hierbabuena son dos plantas de la misma familia muy parecidas pero diferentes en aspecto y, sobre todo, en sabor.

Y creo que esa es hierbabuena.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ah, vale gracias Lujan. Yo las he visto las dos, y probado, pero no recordaba las hojas de las hierbabuena tan "peludas".

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo que aseguro es que esta es silvestre y le llamamos Mastranto.
También le llaman, Hierbabuena de burro.
Un poco de información en este enlace.
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&...3SHHUorgtTuk2A
Un saludo a todos.

----------

